# Greetings from China



## Foxriver (Apr 26, 2009)

Glad to see you ,everybody.I come from China. An automation engineer . My English isn't good....hehe. My several classmates are the China PLA Navy officers and my gf is a China PLA soldier,so I turn a military fan .But I'm interested in the airforce more....


----------



## rochie (Apr 26, 2009)

hello and welcome from england Foxriver


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the family Foxriver!


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Happy posting.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard Foxriver.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome from Serbia.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## imalko (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome and one more greeting from Serbia! 
Enjoy the forum.


----------



## seesul (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site and greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place, most of us do.... And don't
worry about your English....

Charles


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome from Las Vegas


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## parsifal (Apr 26, 2009)

welcome from australia


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 27, 2009)

THANKS FOR YOUR warmth,MY FRIENDS OF THE WORLD!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2009)

G'day Fox welcome from down under!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome from another part of England.


----------



## Velius (Apr 27, 2009)

Greetings from central Texas!


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 27, 2009)

foxriver Welcome to the group! HHope to hear more from you! Your English is better than my Chinese! *GRIN*


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Foxriver. Greetings from Lyndonville, Vermont.


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 27, 2009)

Sitts,Thanks for your warm greetings. I will share intresting things about the world in my horizon,my country,my culture and my life with my friends in here except the part of my privacy(for instance,my girlfriend.hehehehe).
Happy International Labor Day!


----------



## Tally (Apr 27, 2009)

Hot offer for CJ-6 aircraft 
　	Part number	Description	Chinese Description	Quantity	Unit Price（USD）
1	DZ-5	Spark Plugs	火花塞	200个	22
2	QS-2	Brake distributor	刹车分布器	4个	420
3	BG12-1A	Height measurer	高度表	1个	191
4	FL-3	Compass Amplifier	罗盘放大器 5个	137
5	ZH-4	Compass indicator	罗盘指示器 3个	82
6	GY-1	Department ofpressure sensor 压力表传感部	2个	119
7	ZWH-1 Thermometer indicator 温度表指示器	4个	101
8	ZZ30-1C Tachometer indicator	转速表指示器	29个	131
9	DH-2 Starter coil	起动线圈	6个	135
10	TS-1 Prop governer	调速器 4个	465
11	CP-15 Fuel pump	汽油泵	2个	412
12	CB-32A Waterloo pump	滑油泵 4个	691
13	BC10 Take-off and landing speed of table	升降速度表 5个	88
14	BAV-3	Current and voltage table	电流电压表	1套	100
15	BYJ-1 Instrument manifold press	进气压力表 4个	82
16	CSR-1 Air radiator	空气散热器 4个	505
17	H2-6112-00A/1 2	Petrol tank	汽油箱	左右 各4个 674
18	　	Propeller blade	螺旋桨叶 4个 3236
19	BDP-2B Instrument Horizon	地平仪 2个	1026
20	301	Aviation clock	航空时钟 2个 336
21	2UC2-7 Oil Indicator Scale	油量表指示器	1个	494
22	BYQ80-1A	Air conditioning pressure gauge	冷气压力表	2个	52
23	QS-1 Decompression valve	减压活门 7个	150
24	KY-2C Air Compressors	空气压缩机 2个	382
25	SB-1 Hand pump	手摇泵 2个 138
26	QHQ-14 Carburetor	汽化器 2个	121


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Foxriver said:


> I will share intresting things about the world in my horizon,my country,my culture and my life with my friends in here



That would be most interesting. I'm kinda a younger guy and have always been interested in how things are on the other side of the Pacific. I look forward to your posts


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 27, 2009)

Flyboy2,you are welcome...


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 27, 2009)

Tally,welcome to here,my compatriot !
欢迎你，希望你在这能玩的快乐，呵呵


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2009)

We don't accept members selling wares on the site. Tally is no more. Please read the new members rules.


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 28, 2009)

Correct spelling -----Thanks for your correction


----------



## Pong (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forums and greetings from the Philippines!


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you,Pong.My friend from the Philippines.


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 29, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> That would be most interesting. I'm kinda a younger guy and have always been interested in how things are on the other side of the Pacific. I look forward to your posts



Flyboy2,if you want to know something about China ,I will give you a China website .There is the link of the English version of the website.
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/:D


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Same here. Chinese history is someting that's always been interesting, from the first emperor, the wall etc....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 29, 2009)

Foxriver said:


> Sitts,Thanks for your warm greetings. I will share intresting things about the world in my horizon,my country,my culture and my life with my friends in here except the part of my privacy(for instance,my GF.hehehehe).
> Happy International Labor Day!


Foxriver,look forward to hearing about your life there, I understand about the need for some privacy [n your life. I think we all, if we are being honest, feel the same about parts of our lives. Take care!


----------



## Yozimbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome from Greece!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 29, 2009)

> Flyboy2,if you want to know something about China ,I will give you a China website .There is the link of the English version of the website.
> China Daily Website - Connecting China Connecting the World



Thank you very much Foxriver


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 30, 2009)

I would caution anyone accessing sites whose server is based in china. Beware.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Duly noted... Thanks Matt308


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Yes,that site is a China media's website.that media is similar with New York times.


----------

